# Black spots on anubias???



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I would cut of the leaves close to the rhizome.
But you could also do a 1:20 bleach to water mix and dip them for a minute or 2


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> I would cut of the leaves close to the rhizome.
> But you could also do a 1:20 bleach to water mix and dip them for a minute or 2


Thanks! 

I did remove leaves from other plants. Probably will do a dip for anubias just because I do not want to cut off all of those leaves. 

What exactly is it, is it Algae, fungus? What has caused it to apear and how can I prevent it from happening? 
Thanks


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not an algae expert...:icon_redf
but I'd guess BBA or GSA


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

funky 
you can really beat up anubias, I take the algae covered leaves and any damaged leaves off the rhizome, then take a razor blade and put a small slice on the rhizome every inch or so and the plant will explode...lol


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> I'm not an algae expert...:icon_redf
> but I'd guess BBA or GSA


Thanks  Just wanted to know what I am dealing here with  



Coltonorr said:


> funky
> you can really beat up anubias, I take the algae covered leaves and any damaged leaves off the rhizome, then take a razor blade and put a small slice on the rhizome every inch or so and the plant will explode...lol


LOL Will it explode with new growth if I do that? Because that's the explosion I want :bounce:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes... it might take a little while but thats what mine did. Don't go too deep with the slices.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> Yes... it might take a little while but thats what mine did. Don't go too deep with the slices.


Nice! I got to try it now :icon_mrgr Thanks for your help roud:


----------

